# Deflecting an uppercut?!



## Nyrotic (Dec 31, 2007)

I've hit a dilemma. I can't seem to figure out how one would deflect or block an uppercut with any known sau. Maybe I'm on to something? Maybe I'm missing something? I've thought about using a low laan sau, but learned that still wouldn't work.

Please help.


----------



## tellner (Dec 31, 2007)

You might want to look at how boxers counter uppercuts. It won't be exactly the way that Wing Chun does it. It will certainly be a good place to start.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd think it also depends on the intended target of the uppercut.  Is it a body shot to the gut, floating ribs, solar plexus?  Is it an uppercut to the jaw line?  The angle of the uppercut will vary depending on that target and will require potentially different techniques (or variations of a single technique) to deflect/counter the punch.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> I've hit a dilemma. I can't seem to figure out how one would deflect or block an uppercut with any known sau. Maybe I'm on to something? Maybe I'm missing something? I've thought about using a low laan sau, but learned that still wouldn't work.
> 
> Please help.


 
Position makes a difference but try Chum Sao. Of course body positioning is just as important as the elbow position.

Danny T


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 1, 2008)

If only my Cantonese was better! I cann't remember what the name of the technique is, but it is in Sui Nim Tao, after the initial sequince (where you're rolling Tan Sao/Win Sao). The technique I'm talking about is the down-block. Of course, you may need to add a shift off centerline (as in Chum Kyu). Then again, you could also ask your Sifu, the upper cut is a technique in Wing Chun, so your Sifu probably knows how to defend against one.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 2, 2008)

Punch them in the face.

What I've learned in Wing Chun is to always attack. If you see your opponent move stick them, especially if they are dropping their guard to throw a punch.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 3, 2008)

Very tough question. The problem is real uppercuts aren't thrown from a distance, making them defectable, as most teach them. They are in tight shots, where the gap is closed head to head, body to body. Also, they come off of a combination of punches that maove you out of or rather into position for their use. As noted above, the targets change. If, as also noted above, you can stick from the opening, avoiding the distance closing--that's the best option. After that, in close, I would agree with a Boxing defense. Your body should be turtled at that range anyway. It's a natural reaction, which also makes parrying them hard (Impossible???)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2008)

Nyrotic said:


> I've hit a dilemma. I can't seem to figure out how one would deflect or block an uppercut with any known sau. Maybe I'm on to something? Maybe I'm missing something? I've thought about using a low laan sau, but learned that still wouldn't work.
> 
> Please help.


get off the line of attack.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 3, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> Your body should be turtled at that range anyway. It's a natural reaction, which also makes parrying them hard (Impossible???)


 
He's a Wing Chun player, that's the range he's supposed to be most comfortable with.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 3, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> He's a Wing Chun player, that's the range he's supposed to be most comfortable with.


 
I understand that-thanks for the help. But, staying at the range when a real uppercut comes will make you very uncomfortable. Train however you want to.


----------



## melry88 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would want to first stress that you will have to find what would work for you, but I have been enjoying the use of a Jom Sao or Dai Bong Sao for low attacks.

Good luck finding what works for you....

Happy New Year all!


----------



## geezer (Jan 4, 2008)

Nyrotic said:


> I've hit a dilemma. I can't seem to figure out how one would deflect or block an uppercut with any known sau. Maybe I'm on to something? Maybe I'm missing something? I've thought about using a low laan sau, but learned that still wouldn't work.
> 
> Please help.


In our group we train a lot with uppercuts and body punches. After all, the uppercut to the jaw/face is a basic Chum Kiu technique. Your Si-Fu should be helping you with this since words are inadequate to answer your problem. You need to see and feel what is involved, from both sides of the exchange. In a general sense, however I will hazard this: at moderately close, punching range, remember that _a straight line beats a circle, and an attack is always your best defense_. Beat the curved uppercut with a straightline punch to your opponents face or chest. As you move in very close (my favorite range) keep your spine erect and head back--forget that "turtle" stuff. If you are keeping your elbows in position and sticking to your opponents bridges, an uppercut isn't your problem. Be more aware of tight hooks, elbows and body punches. Advanced Chi-Sau shows you how to deal with this. The uppercut usually comes after a high straight strike is converted into a "neck-pulling hand" yanking your face down into the uppercutting fist. Again the simplest response is a good straight punch to nullify the "neck pulling hand". Always go the simplest route! I hope that helps.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 4, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> I understand that-thanks for the help. But, staying at the range when a real uppercut comes will make you very uncomfortable. Train however you want to.


 
Yah, but he should be training for that range, and if he "turtles", he'll get the day lights beat out of him.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 4, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Yah, but he should be training for that range, and if he "turtles", he'll get the day lights beat out of him.


 

Unfortunately, real uppercuts don't come at that range. As for turtling, it's a natural reaction that comes about at that range. Good thing too, not doing so will get the crap beat of you, especially if you stay at the range you're talking about when in a real fight, a real uppercut comes about the way that they do.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 4, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> As for turtling, it's a natural reaction that comes about at that range.


 
And you do every one of your body's natural reactions? Do you retreat when an opponent comes at you? Do you look away when you punch? Do you dive into your opponent fists flying, with no real strategy? NO! Some of your bodys reactions require out-training.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 4, 2008)

Again, thanks for the help!

As I said believe what you will, and train how you want. Good luck.


----------



## tellner (Jan 4, 2008)

Let us know how it works out when you work out with a boxer.


----------



## geezer (Jan 5, 2008)

tellner said:


> Let us know how it works out when you work out with a boxer.


In my case that will be tomorrow at 10am. Normally I'd just go after him with a stick, but this particular boxer is also a master level eskrimador. He's wicked fast with blades too. And his off-lining is hell on Wing Chun. If I attack with a straight-line blitz, it's all over...for me, that is. Wing Chun/Tsun is good, but so's a lot of other stuff. That's why I train with this guy. Maybe he can help with this uppercut thing.--Mabuhay!


----------



## tellner (Jan 5, 2008)

That should be a lot of fun. If you ever film it it would be fascinating to watch.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 9, 2008)

There are various ways of dealing with an uppercutt. My main way is just to fak sao wherever the gap is. 
Other people use low bong sao to deflect the move
Some use guan sao to block the strike 

You shouldn't really be letting your opponent get into a position where he can use a good uppercutt (ie take away his leverage, or take control if his arms, etc)


----------

